# AR1 in Velonews review



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Superdave - I ride a 2010 AR1 therefore a bit disappointed with the outcome. What's Felt's position on the review? You said on another thread that there's one huge upgrade coming up and would that improve the aero or stiffness? BTW, I love my AR1 but it still unappealing to know it's far behind a S3 even with a top of the line Felt frame.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tlclee said:


> Superdave - I ride a 2010 AR1 therefore a bit disappointed with the outcome. What's Felt's position on the review? You said on another thread that there's one huge upgrade coming up and would that improve the aero or stiffness? BTW, I love my AR1 but it still unappealing to know it's far behind a S3 even with a top of the line Felt frame.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Tom, read the TOUR magazine review of the same line up of bikes. Compare the protocol with VN and judge which result you feel most accurately details the difference in the aerodynamic performance of the bicycles in real world settings.

In our testing the S3 only has better tunnel numbers WITHOUT a person and spinning wheels on it. That makes some sense as their seat tube has a full trailing edge and without wheels and a person aboard it would yeild better airflow than the seat tube cut out on the AR. The AR has better numbers in our testing using identical components on both models and it performs better at higher yaw (+10 deg) 

You can rely on Velonews, or Tour, or Cervelo's reports or ours. Of course you can ride both and determine which bike you prefer the fit and feel of, the looks, the price, and other factors. 

We've done our aero homework on the AR.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Come on now Dave....why is it everyone thinks that spinning wheels and people make such a difference on a bike? Aren't they faster without them...............................


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I would love to know the other bikes in the comparison. As for me, based on the looks i would take the felt. It is a beautiful bike, and the last time i checked the guy sitting on the saddle has a lot to do with speed, aero, and etc.


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

I ride a AR1 2010 team issue. It is a great bike, however i feel that it is not as stiff as a S3... any comments on that?


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Ovid77 said:


> I ride a AR1 2010 team issue. It is a great bike, however i feel that it is not as stiff as a S3... any comments on that?


Well I ride a 2011 Ar1 and I feel it is more stiff than an S3. Any comment on that?

More on. Move on.


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

MisterC  what upgrades did u do?


----------

